# Digital Temperature Gage



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Getting close to finishing the setup of my new 55 gal. I'm not real happy with the plastic strip temperature gage that came with the aquarium. Was looking on the Internet at real digital temperature gages and found ones for sale for as little as $4 to as much as $40. Has anybody tried any of these and which ones do you like? How accurate are they?

DLH


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have this one and I like it alot. I got my from BigAl's on line.com

Coralife Battery Operated Digital Thermometer


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Digital thermometers work great. Just don't drop the meter in the water, it shorts out the battery and sometimes the meter itselt. With the digital meter you can move the probe all around the tank and see if you have any cold or warm spots in your tank.


----------



## gowgowuk (Dec 5, 2010)

I use a digital thermometer with probe too, simply because it's easier to read. Don't be fooled by the fact that they display temperatures to 0.1 degree, most of them (and certainly the cheap models) have an accuracy of +/- 1 celsius (between 1.5 and 2 Farenheits?). Not always easy to check before buying though...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use digital, but I use the ones that come with heater control. It turns the heater on when needed.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

i have 2 zoo med digital thermometers with probes as well that go straight into the water, the left side of my tank is always one degree warmer than the right side

i got them when my fish tank was a terrarium for my bearded dragon


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys.

That will give me somewhere to start.

DLH


----------

